# KMS/ Virtual Terminal on Radeon HD 6570 [SOLVED]

## don quixada

Hi, I just upgraded my video card to a Radeon HD 6570. After much ado I finally got the 'radeon' driver to load and gdm to work (I had to build it as a module b/c built-in would cause a system hang). But I guess there is this replacement for framebuffer called KMS. It sounds great but I can't seem to get it to work, no matter what wikis, forum posts and howtos I read. So I read the standard KMS, ati and radeon pages but I still get a blank screen during startup (until gdm starts) and I cannot reach any virtual terminals. 

I set-up my grub.conf to have the following line:

```
kernel /bzImage root=/dev/sda5 radeon.modeset=1 video=VGA-1:1280x1024-24@60
```

And my kernel is 3.1.9. I also have dual monitors if that's relevant...

Can anyone provide direction? TIA.

dqLast edited by don quixada on Sat Jan 28, 2012 7:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gusar

I'm just guessing, but it seems like you don't have framebuffer console support in your kernel.

----------

## don quixada

I am not able to build it into the kernel only as a module. I assumed that the radeon.modset=1 in the grub.conf would have initialized it but maybe that's a bad assumption. Should I put it in /etc/conf.d/modules? What's the driver called? Low-level drivers confuse me...

dq

----------

## Hu

You can definitely build the radeon driver into the kernel, though you may need to include firmware in the kernel as well.  Gusar was stating that you need to enable the framebuffer console, which is a separate feature from KMS.  Classic 80x25 consoles cannot coexist with KMS, so once KMS activates, you must use the framebuffer console or start an X server.

----------

## don quixada

Yeah, I already tried to build the driver into the kernel to no avail. I couldn't figure it out and it was impossible to troubleshoot since the system logger hadn't started yet and screen wasn't working before the machine froze... I thought I'd build the driver as a module in a last-ditch effort and it worked! Like I said, I built the framebuffer console as a module and there's no way to build it into the kernel and have the radeon driver as a module...

I'm told by description of KMS that it can "seamlessly switch between consoles", this is something I'd like to have especially since I use the virtual terminals on a regular basis.

dq

----------

## chithanh

If you have radeon built-in and the system hangs for ~60 seconds during boot, then your kernel firmware configuration is bad. Also as the others said, blank screen means that you are lacking framebuffer console support in your kernel (or if built as module, it is not loaded)

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml describes correct kernel configuration.

----------

## xming

You need these in your .config, obviously you will need to adjust the firmware to yours.

```
CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="radeon/R600_rlc.bin"

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=y

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=y

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON_KMS=y

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

```

----------

## don quixada

Ok, I built the stuff into the kernel and this time loaded all of the firmware into the kernel instead of just the TURKS ones and I'm still having the same problem. GDM/gnome works fine but no virtual terminals. I have exactly the same settings in my .config as above... What else am I missing? An ebuild for KMS-friendly virtual terminals? 

dq

----------

## xming

hum, maybe I forgot sometime. Paste the output of dmesg.

----------

## don quixada

I'm posting it all because you may see something that I don't but I think the key is:

```
[   14.982261] [drm:drm_mode_getfb] *ERROR* invalid framebuffer id 
```

Here is dmesg after a fresh reboot:

```
[    0.276225] pnp 00:07: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff]

[    0.276229] pnp 00:07: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff]

[    0.276342] system 00:07: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff] could not be reserved

[    0.276607] system 00:07: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff] has been reserved

[    0.276870] system 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.276990] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0010-0x001f]

[    0.276993] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0022-0x003f]

[    0.276996] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0062-0x0063]

[    0.276998] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0065-0x006f]

[    0.277003] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0072-0x007f]

[    0.277006] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0080]

[    0.277009] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0084-0x0086]

[    0.277012] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0088]

[    0.277014] pnp 00:08: [io  0x008c-0x008e]

[    0.277017] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0090-0x009f]

[    0.277020] pnp 00:08: [io  0x00a2-0x00bf]

[    0.277023] pnp 00:08: [io  0x00b1]

[    0.277026] pnp 00:08: [io  0x00e0-0x00ef]

[    0.277029] pnp 00:08: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1]

[    0.277031] pnp 00:08: [io  0x040b]

[    0.277034] pnp 00:08: [io  0x04d6]

[    0.277037] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0c00-0x0c01]

[    0.277040] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0c14]

[    0.277043] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0c50-0x0c51]

[    0.277045] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0c52]

[    0.277048] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0c6c]

[    0.277051] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0c6f]

[    0.277053] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0cd0-0x0cd1]

[    0.277056] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0cd2-0x0cd3]

[    0.277059] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0cd4-0x0cd5]

[    0.277062] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0cd6-0x0cd7]

[    0.277065] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0cd8-0x0cdf]

[    0.277067] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0800-0x089f]

[    0.277070] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0b10-0x0b1f]

[    0.277074] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0000-0xffffffffffffffff disabled]

[    0.277077] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0900-0x090f]

[    0.277079] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0910-0x091f]

[    0.277082] pnp 00:08: [io  0xfe00-0xfefe]

[    0.277085] pnp 00:08: [mem 0xffb80000-0xffbfffff]

[    0.277089] pnp 00:08: [mem 0xfff00000-0xffffffff]

[    0.277226] system 00:08: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1] has been reserved

[    0.277490] system 00:08: [io  0x040b] has been reserved

[    0.277753] system 00:08: [io  0x04d6] has been reserved

[    0.278014] system 00:08: [io  0x0c00-0x0c01] has been reserved

[    0.278278] system 00:08: [io  0x0c14] has been reserved

[    0.278540] system 00:08: [io  0x0c50-0x0c51] has been reserved

[    0.278802] system 00:08: [io  0x0c52] has been reserved

[    0.279065] system 00:08: [io  0x0c6c] has been reserved

[    0.279328] system 00:08: [io  0x0c6f] has been reserved

[    0.279590] system 00:08: [io  0x0cd0-0x0cd1] has been reserved

[    0.279852] system 00:08: [io  0x0cd2-0x0cd3] has been reserved

[    0.280138] system 00:08: [io  0x0cd4-0x0cd5] has been reserved

[    0.280401] system 00:08: [io  0x0cd6-0x0cd7] has been reserved

[    0.280663] system 00:08: [io  0x0cd8-0x0cdf] has been reserved

[    0.280925] system 00:08: [io  0x0800-0x089f] has been reserved

[    0.281189] system 00:08: [io  0x0b10-0x0b1f] has been reserved

[    0.288613] system 00:08: [io  0x0900-0x090f] has been reserved

[    0.288877] system 00:08: [io  0x0910-0x091f] has been reserved

[    0.289141] system 00:08: [io  0xfe00-0xfefe] has been reserved

[    0.289406] system 00:08: [mem 0xffb80000-0xffbfffff] has been reserved

[    0.289671] system 00:08: [mem 0xfff00000-0xffffffff] has been reserved

[    0.289937] system 00:08: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.289971] pnp 00:09: [io  0x0060]

[    0.289974] pnp 00:09: [io  0x0064]

[    0.289980] pnp 00:09: [irq 1]

[    0.290068] pnp 00:09: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0303 PNP030b (active)

[    0.290258] pnp 00:0a: [io  0x0000-0xffffffffffffffff disabled]

[    0.290262] pnp 00:0a: [io  0x0e00-0x0e0f]

[    0.290265] pnp 00:0a: [io  0x0e80-0x0e8f]

[    0.290268] pnp 00:0a: [io  0x0f40-0x0f4f]

[    0.290271] pnp 00:0a: [io  0x0a30-0x0a3f]

[    0.290370] system 00:0a: [io  0x0e00-0x0e0f] has been reserved

[    0.290633] system 00:0a: [io  0x0e80-0x0e8f] has been reserved

[    0.290895] system 00:0a: [io  0x0f40-0x0f4f] has been reserved

[    0.291158] system 00:0a: [io  0x0a30-0x0a3f] has been reserved

[    0.291421] system 00:0a: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.291464] pnp 00:0b: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff]

[    0.291567] system 00:0b: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] has been reserved

[    0.291832] system 00:0b: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.292061] pnp 00:0c: [mem 0x00000000-0x0009ffff]

[    0.292065] pnp 00:0c: [mem 0x000c0000-0x000cffff]

[    0.292068] pnp 00:0c: [mem 0x000e0000-0x000fffff]

[    0.292071] pnp 00:0c: [mem 0x00100000-0xcfffffff]

[    0.292074] pnp 00:0c: [mem 0xfec00000-0xffffffff]

[    0.292081] pnp 00:0c: disabling [mem 0x00000000-0x0009ffff] because it overlaps 0000:00:00.0 BAR 3 [mem 0x00000000-0x1fffffff 64bit]

[    0.292558] pnp 00:0c: disabling [mem 0x000c0000-0x000cffff] because it overlaps 0000:00:00.0 BAR 3 [mem 0x00000000-0x1fffffff 64bit]

[    0.293034] pnp 00:0c: disabling [mem 0x000e0000-0x000fffff] because it overlaps 0000:00:00.0 BAR 3 [mem 0x00000000-0x1fffffff 64bit]

[    0.293510] pnp 00:0c: disabling [mem 0x00100000-0xcfffffff] because it overlaps 0000:00:00.0 BAR 3 [mem 0x00000000-0x1fffffff 64bit]

[    0.294105] system 00:0c: [mem 0xfec00000-0xffffffff] could not be reserved

[    0.294376] system 00:0c: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

[    0.294530] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

[    0.294791] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    0.299702] PCI: max bus depth: 1 pci_try_num: 2

[    0.299727] pci 0000:00:02.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

[    0.299990] pci 0000:00:02.0:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.300277] pci 0000:00:02.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfea00000-0xfeafffff]

[    0.300542] pci 0000:00:02.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.301016] pci 0000:00:06.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]

[    0.301280] pci 0000:00:06.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfeb00000-0xfebfffff]

[    0.301545] pci 0000:00:14.4: PCI bridge to [bus 03-03]

[    0.301826] pci 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.301833] pci 0000:00:06.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.301843] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0xffff]

[    0.301846] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [mem 0xd0000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.301850] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.301853] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0x1b0000000-0xfcffffffff]

[    0.301857] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.301860] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xfea00000-0xfeafffff]

[    0.301864] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 [mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.301867] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0xfeb00000-0xfebfffff]

[    0.301871] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0xffff]

[    0.301874] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 5 [mem 0xd0000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.301877] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.301881] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 7 [mem 0x1b0000000-0xfcffffffff]

[    0.301988] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.302382] IP route cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

[    0.304942] TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

[    0.308174] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.309120] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

[    0.309384] TCP reno registered

[    0.309649] UDP hash table entries: 4096 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.310009] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 4096 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.310516] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.484065] pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

[    0.484076] PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64

[    0.484510] PCI-DMA: Disabling AGP.

[    0.484877] PCI-DMA: aperture base @ c4000000 size 65536 KB

[    0.485140] PCI-DMA: using GART IOMMU.

[    0.485405] PCI-DMA: Reserving 64MB of IOMMU area in the AGP aperture

[    0.491028] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

[    0.491305] type=2000 audit(1327463822.484:1): initialized

[    0.516906] squashfs: version 4.0 (2009/01/31) Phillip Lougher

[    0.517214] NTFS driver 2.1.30 [Flags: R/O].

[    0.517542] ROMFS MTD (C) 2007 Red Hat, Inc.

[    0.517923] msgmni has been set to 11947

[    0.518332] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 254)

[    0.518805] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.519068] io scheduler deadline registered

[    0.519358] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.519759] pcieport 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.519796] pcieport 0000:00:02.0: irq 40 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.519895] pcieport 0000:00:06.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.519927] pcieport 0000:00:06.0: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.570571] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

[    0.591421] serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

[    0.748922] 00:05: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

[    0.796401] lp: driver loaded but no devices found

[    0.796668] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.797212] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0

[    0.797692] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[    0.798063] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1

[    0.798539] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    0.798925] ACPI: acpi_idle registered with cpuidle

[    0.798957] ACPI: duty_cycle spans bit 4

[    0.803596] loop: module loaded

[    0.803861] Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

[    0.804299] atiixp 0000:00:14.1: IDE controller (0x1002:0x438c rev 0x00)

[    0.804581] pci 0000:00:14.1: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.804863] atiixp 0000:00:14.1: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

[    0.805132]     ide0: BM-DMA at 0xff00-0xff07

[    0.805404] Probing IDE interface ide0...

[    1.368124] ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

[    1.369013] ide_generic: please use "probe_mask=0x3f" module parameter for probing all legacy ISA IDE ports

[    1.369489] ide-gd driver 1.18

[    1.369812] ide-cd driver 5.00

[    1.370571] aic94xx: Adaptec aic94xx SAS/SATA driver version 1.0.3 loaded

[    1.370943] mpt2sas version 09.100.00.00 loaded

[    1.371733] ahci 0000:00:12.0: version 3.0

[    1.371756] ahci 0000:00:12.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[    1.372061] ahci 0000:00:12.0: ASUS M3A: enabling 64bit DMA

[    1.372463] ahci 0000:00:12.0: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 4 ports 3 Gbps 0xf impl SATA mode

[    1.372941] ahci 0000:00:12.0: flags: 64bit ncq sntf ilck pm led clo pmp pio slum part ccc 

[    1.374923] scsi0 : ahci

[    1.375440] scsi1 : ahci

[    1.375890] scsi2 : ahci

[    1.376352] scsi3 : ahci

[    1.376857] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfe9ff800 port 0xfe9ff900 irq 22

[    1.377331] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfe9ff800 port 0xfe9ff980 irq 22

[    1.377805] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfe9ff800 port 0xfe9ffa00 irq 22

[    1.378279] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfe9ff800 port 0xfe9ffa80 irq 22

[    1.379105] atl1 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    1.379376] atl1 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.379424] atl1 0000:02:00.0: version 2.1.3

[    1.472665] PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

[    1.473426] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    1.473713] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.5: PCI INT D -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    1.473992] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.5: EHCI Host Controller

[    1.474434] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.5: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    1.474937] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.5: applying AMD SB600/SB700 USB freeze workaround

[    1.475426] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.5: debug port 1

[    1.475713] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.5: irq 19, io mem 0xfe9ff000

[    1.484015] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.5: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    1.484331] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    1.484594] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.485066] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    1.485329] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 3.1.6-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    1.485592] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.5

[    1.486072] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.486340] hub 1-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

[    1.486831] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    1.487114] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    1.487396] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: OHCI Host Controller

[    1.487775] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    1.488291] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: irq 16, io mem 0xfe9fe000

[    1.548030] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    1.548294] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.548770] usb usb2: Product: OHCI Host Controller

[    1.549032] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 3.1.6-gentoo ohci_hcd

[    1.549296] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.0

[    1.549762] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.550031] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    1.550437] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    1.550715] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: OHCI Host Controller

[    1.551091] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    1.551594] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: irq 17, io mem 0xfe9fd000

[    1.608027] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    1.608292] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.608767] usb usb3: Product: OHCI Host Controller

[    1.609030] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 3.1.6-gentoo ohci_hcd

[    1.609293] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.1

[    1.609746] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.610015] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    1.610437] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    1.610727] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: OHCI Host Controller

[    1.611197] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    1.611711] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: irq 18, io mem 0xfe9fc000

[    1.668026] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    1.668292] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.668766] usb usb4: Product: OHCI Host Controller

[    1.669029] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 3.1.6-gentoo ohci_hcd

[    1.669292] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.2

[    1.669749] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.670020] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    1.670416] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.3: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    1.670696] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.3: OHCI Host Controller

[    1.671072] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[    1.671565] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.3: irq 17, io mem 0xfe9fb000

[    1.696107] ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    1.728022] usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    1.728287] usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.728762] usb usb5: Product: OHCI Host Controller

[    1.729024] usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 3.1.6-gentoo ohci_hcd

[    1.729287] usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.3

[    1.729757] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.730025] hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    1.730425] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.4: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    1.730704] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.4: OHCI Host Controller

[    1.731078] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

[    1.731571] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.4: irq 18, io mem 0xfe9fa000

[    1.788017] usb usb6: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    1.788282] usb usb6: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.795848] usb usb6: Product: OHCI Host Controller

[    1.796152] usb usb6: Manufacturer: Linux 3.1.6-gentoo ohci_hcd

[    1.796414] usb usb6: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.4

[    1.796878] hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.797144] hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    1.797672] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[    1.797933] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[    1.798300] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    1.798560] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[    1.798963] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbserial

[    1.799226] usbserial: USB Serial Driver core

[    1.799550] USB Serial support registered for Garmin GPS usb/tty

[    1.799880] usbcore: registered new interface driver garmin_gps

[    1.800153] garmin_gps: v0.36:garmin gps driver

[    1.800570] i8042: PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    1.800833] i8042: PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp

[    1.801495] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    1.802003] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    1.802838] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input2

[    1.803420] lirc_dev: IR Remote Control driver registered, major 252 

[    1.803684] IR NEC protocol handler initialized

[    1.803946] IR RC5(x) protocol handler initialized

[    1.804229] IR RC6 protocol handler initialized

[    1.804490] IR JVC protocol handler initialized

[    1.804759] IR Sony protocol handler initialized

[    1.805022] IR RC5 (streamzap) protocol handler initialized

[    1.805284] IR MCE Keyboard/mouse protocol handler initialized

[    1.805546] IR LIRC bridge handler initialized

[    1.805814] Linux video capture interface: v2.00

[    1.806191] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    1.806453] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    1.806915] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    1.807177] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    1.807650] ALSA device list:

[    1.807909]   No soundcards found.

[    1.808193] oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

[    1.808519] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)

[    1.809467] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    1.809804] TCP cubic registered

[    1.810065] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    1.818207] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input3

[    1.868033] ata1: softreset failed (device not ready)

[    1.868300] ata1: applying PMP SRST workaround and retrying

[    1.868580] ata3: softreset failed (device not ready)

[    1.868845] ata3: applying PMP SRST workaround and retrying

[    1.869124] ata2: softreset failed (device not ready)

[    1.869389] ata2: applying PMP SRST workaround and retrying

[    1.908023] usb 1-3: new high speed USB device number 4 using ehci_hcd

[    2.040038] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    2.040328] ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    2.040618] ata3: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    2.040905] ata2.00: ATAPI: ATAPI   iHAS224   A, ZL0P, max UDMA/100

[    2.041170] ata2.00: SB600 AHCI: limiting to 255 sectors per cmd

[    2.042000] ata2.00: SB600 AHCI: limiting to 255 sectors per cmd

[    2.042264] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    2.042623] ata3.00: ATA-8: WDC WD1001FALS-00J7B0, 05.00K05, max UDMA/133

[    2.042888] ata3.00: 1953525168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    2.043371] ata3.00: SB600 AHCI: limiting to 255 sectors per cmd

[    2.044428] ata3.00: SB600 AHCI: limiting to 255 sectors per cmd

[    2.044692] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    2.068972] ata1.00: ATA-8: ST31500341AS, CC1H, max UDMA/133

[    2.069235] ata1.00: 2930277168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

[    2.069501] ata1.00: SB600 AHCI: limiting to 255 sectors per cmd

[    2.111621] ata1.00: SB600 AHCI: limiting to 255 sectors per cmd

[    2.111885] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    2.112342] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST31500341AS     CC1H PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.113159] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 2930277168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.50 TB/1.36 TiB)

[    2.113706] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    2.113825] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    2.114236] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    2.114344] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    2.115242] scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            ATAPI    iHAS224   A      ZL0P PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.119373] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    2.119849] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    2.120303] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    2.120539] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

[    2.121037] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD1001FALS-0 05.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.121780] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/931 GiB)

[    2.122304] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[    2.122584] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    2.122609] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[    2.122613] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    2.161840] usb 1-3: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=0992

[    2.162105] usb 1-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=2

[    2.162369] usb 1-3: SerialNumber: 9EA1BEDC

[    2.218074]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 sda9 sda10 sda11 sda12 sda13 >

[    2.219834] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    2.228048]  sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3 < sdb5 sdb6 sdb7 sdb8 sdb9 sdb10 sdb11 sdb12 sdb13 >

[    2.229817] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

[    2.272029] usb 1-7: new high speed USB device number 5 using ehci_hcd

[    2.296538] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[    2.296578] EXT3-fs (sda5): mounted filesystem with writeback data mode

[    2.296588] VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly on device 8:5.

[    2.297913] Freeing unused kernel memory: 436k freed

[    2.405873] usb 1-7: New USB device found, idVendor=058f, idProduct=6362

[    2.406143] usb 1-7: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[    2.406428] usb 1-7: Product: Mass Storage Device

[    2.406690] usb 1-7: Manufacturer: Generic

[    2.406954] usb 1-7: SerialNumber: 058F312D81B1

[    2.407800] scsi4 : usb-storage 1-7:1.0

[    2.664038] usb 2-1: new low speed USB device number 2 using ohci_hcd

[    2.854053] usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=051d, idProduct=0002

[    2.854322] usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=1, SerialNumber=2

[    2.854587] usb 2-1: Product: Back-UPS ES 650 FW:818.w1.D USB FW:w1

[    2.854851] usb 2-1: Manufacturer: APC

[    2.855120] usb 2-1: SerialNumber: QB0514336439  

[    3.100204] generic-usb 0003:051D:0002.0001: hiddev0: USB HID v1.10 Device [APC Back-UPS ES 650 FW:818.w1.D USB FW:w1] on usb-0000:00:13.0-1/input0

[    3.224316] udevd[1330]: starting version 171

[    3.356216] usb 2-2: new low speed USB device number 3 using ohci_hcd

[    3.408785] scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Generic  USB SD Reader    1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

[    3.409115] sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

[    3.410042] scsi 4:0:0:1: Direct-Access     Generic  USB CF Reader    1.01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

[    3.410353] sd 4:0:0:1: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

[    3.412560] scsi 4:0:0:2: Direct-Access     Generic  USB SM Reader    1.02 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

[    3.412873] sd 4:0:0:2: Attached scsi generic sg5 type 0

[    3.415159] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk

[    3.416293] scsi 4:0:0:3: Direct-Access     Generic  USB MS Reader    1.03 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

[    3.416568] sd 4:0:0:3: Attached scsi generic sg6 type 0

[    3.417770] sd 4:0:0:1: [sdd] Attached SCSI removable disk

[    3.419273] sd 4:0:0:2: [sde] Attached SCSI removable disk

[    3.420904] sd 4:0:0:3: [sdf] Attached SCSI removable disk

[    3.521311] usb 2-2: New USB device found, idVendor=045e, idProduct=00e1

[    3.521317] usb 2-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    3.521321] usb 2-2: Product: Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse® 1.00

[    3.521324] usb 2-2: Manufacturer: Microsoft

[    3.536877] input: Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse® 1.00 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.0/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.0/input/input4

[    3.537055] generic-usb 0003:045E:00E1.0002: input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse® 1.00] on usb-0000:00:13.0-2/input0

[    3.575627] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:14.2: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    3.735345] usbcore: registered new interface driver snd-usb-audio

[    3.774076] uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device <unnamed> (046d:0992)

[    3.783822] hda_codec: ALC883: BIOS auto-probing.

[    3.788621] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    3.796294] k8temp 0000:00:18.3: Temperature readouts might be wrong - check erratum #141

[    3.796301] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    3.796392] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

[    3.796426] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    3.796478] piix4_smbus 0000:00:14.0: SMBus Host Controller at 0xb00, revision 0

[    3.799310] input: UVC Camera (046d:0992) as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.5/usb1/1-3/1-3:1.0/input/input5

[    3.799391] usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo

[    3.799394] USB Video Class driver (1.1.1)

[    3.840265] [drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled.

[    4.344036] HDMI status: Codec=0 Pin=3 Presence_Detect=0 ELD_Valid=0

[    4.344624] radeon 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    4.344633] radeon 0000:01:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    4.344996] [drm] initializing kernel modesetting (TURKS 0x1002:0x6759 0x174B:0xE193).

[    4.345045] [drm] register mmio base: 0xFEAE0000

[    4.345048] [drm] register mmio size: 131072

[    4.350026] ATOM BIOS: YODA

[    4.350087] radeon 0000:01:00.0: VRAM: 1024M 0x0000000000000000 - 0x000000003FFFFFFF (1024M used)

[    4.350091] radeon 0000:01:00.0: GTT: 512M 0x0000000040000000 - 0x000000005FFFFFFF

[    4.350757] [drm] Detected VRAM RAM=1024M, BAR=256M

[    4.350762] [drm] RAM width 128bits DDR

[    4.351403] [TTM] Zone  kernel: Available graphics memory: 3058844 kiB.

[    4.351407] [TTM] Zone   dma32: Available graphics memory: 2097152 kiB.

[    4.351410] [TTM] Initializing pool allocator.

[    4.351445] [drm] radeon: 1024M of VRAM memory ready

[    4.351448] [drm] radeon: 512M of GTT memory ready.

[    4.351471] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 1 (10.10.2010).

[    4.351474] [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

[    4.351523] radeon 0000:01:00.0: irq 43 for MSI/MSI-X

[    4.351531] radeon 0000:01:00.0: radeon: using MSI.

[    4.351592] [drm] radeon: irq initialized.

[    4.351599] [drm] GART: num cpu pages 131072, num gpu pages 131072

[    4.354578] [drm] Loading TURKS Microcode

[    4.356968] radeon 0000:01:00.0: WB enabled

[    4.373258] [drm] ring test succeeded in 1 usecs

[    4.373380] [drm] radeon: ib pool ready.

[    4.373550] [drm] ib test succeeded in 0 usecs

[    4.373562] failed to evaluate ATIF got AE_BAD_PARAMETER

[    4.374425] [drm] Radeon Display Connectors

[    4.374429] [drm] Connector 0:

[    4.374431] [drm]   HDMI-A

[    4.374433] [drm]   HPD4

[    4.374436] [drm]   DDC: 0x6450 0x6450 0x6454 0x6454 0x6458 0x6458 0x645c 0x645c

[    4.374438] [drm]   Encoders:

[    4.374440] [drm]     DFP1: INTERNAL_UNIPHY2

[    4.374442] [drm] Connector 1:

[    4.374444] [drm]   DVI-D

[    4.374445] [drm]   HPD1

[    4.374448] [drm]   DDC: 0x6460 0x6460 0x6464 0x6464 0x6468 0x6468 0x646c 0x646c

[    4.374450] [drm]   Encoders:

[    4.374452] [drm]     DFP2: INTERNAL_UNIPHY

[    4.374454] [drm] Connector 2:

[    4.374456] [drm]   VGA

[    4.374458] [drm]   DDC: 0x6430 0x6430 0x6434 0x6434 0x6438 0x6438 0x643c 0x643c

[    4.374461] [drm]   Encoders:

[    4.374463] [drm]     CRT1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC1

[    4.495726] [drm] Radeon display connector HDMI-A-1: Found valid EDID

[    4.562942] [drm] Radeon display connector DVI-D-1: Found valid EDID

[    4.573816] [drm] Radeon display connector VGA-1: No monitor connected or invalid EDID

[    4.573877] [drm] Internal thermal controller without fan control

[    4.574852] [drm] radeon: power management initialized

[    4.789536] [drm] fb mappable at 0xD0141000

[    4.789539] [drm] vram apper at 0xD0000000

[    4.789542] [drm] size 9216000

[    4.789543] [drm] fb depth is 24

[    4.789545] [drm]    pitch is 7680

[    4.789709] fb0: radeondrmfb frame buffer device

[    4.789712] drm: registered panic notifier

[    4.789721] [drm] Initialized radeon 2.11.0 20080528 for 0000:01:00.0 on minor 0

[    6.666332] EXT3-fs (sda5): using internal journal

[    6.830288] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[    6.830718] EXT3-fs (sda6): using internal journal

[    6.830724] EXT3-fs (sda6): mounted filesystem with writeback data mode

[    6.881637] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[    6.882769] EXT3-fs (sda7): using internal journal

[    6.882773] EXT3-fs (sda7): mounted filesystem with writeback data mode

[    6.902127] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[    6.902670] EXT3-fs (sda8): using internal journal

[    6.902674] EXT3-fs (sda8): mounted filesystem with writeback data mode

[    6.929332] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[    6.929376] EXT3-fs (sda9): warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

[    6.929745] EXT3-fs (sda9): using internal journal

[    6.929749] EXT3-fs (sda9): mounted filesystem with writeback data mode

[    6.979797] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[    6.979833] EXT3-fs (sda10): warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

[    6.980212] EXT3-fs (sda10): using internal journal

[    6.980217] EXT3-fs (sda10): mounted filesystem with writeback data mode

[    7.018802] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[    7.018978] EXT3-fs (sda11): warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

[    7.019432] EXT3-fs (sda11): using internal journal

[    7.019436] EXT3-fs (sda11): mounted filesystem with writeback data mode

[    7.071026] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[    7.071169] EXT3-fs (sda12): warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

[    7.071610] EXT3-fs (sda12): using internal journal

[    7.071615] EXT3-fs (sda12): mounted filesystem with writeback data mode

[    7.145713] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[    7.145952] EXT3-fs (sda13): warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

[    7.148509] EXT3-fs (sda13): using internal journal

[    7.148513] EXT3-fs (sda13): mounted filesystem with writeback data mode

[    9.538305] Adding 15623208k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:15623208k 

[   10.226468] atl1 0000:02:00.0: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

[   10.226596] atl1 0000:02:00.0: eth0 link is up 1000 Mbps full duplex

[   14.982261] [drm:drm_mode_getfb] *ERROR* invalid framebuffer id

[   18.525260] Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

[   27.320970] ctnetlink v0.93: registering with nfnetlink.

[   29.133993] xt_time: kernel timezone is -0000

[   69.337920] ata1.00: SB600 AHCI: limiting to 255 sectors per cmd

[   69.379841] ata1.00: SB600 AHCI: limiting to 255 sectors per cmd

[   69.379846] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[   69.379852] ata1: EH complete

[   69.506182] ata3.00: SB600 AHCI: limiting to 255 sectors per cmd

[   69.506991] ata3.00: SB600 AHCI: limiting to 255 sectors per cmd

[   69.506996] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[   69.507001] ata3: EH complete

```

----------

## Gusar

Post your grub.conf

----------

## don quixada

It's in the first post, I haven't changed it.

dq

----------

## Gusar

Sorry, missed that. Well then, are you sure VGA-1 is the correct name of the output you want? Did your try without specifying video setting? Shouldn't be needed by default.

----------

## don quixada

No, I just went with the hardcore solution from the guide-- but I will try. You may be right as the card has three outputs and I'm not using one...

dq

----------

## don quixada

Well, that experiment just made things 100% worse! Now nothing works again. The computer has frozen (can't even ssh into it) and the screen goes blank after it boots and "loads" the driver. Even after I change the grub line back to its original form that used to work now it doesn't. 

I'm gonna have to chroot into the system from a liveCD and install the module version of drivers again from the kernel... I hope that wasn't a fluke last time... *sigh!*

dq

----------

## don quixada

I take that back-- I had to type the previous message from another computer and when I came back gdm was on the screen-- for some reason it just took a really song time to boot. While that is a bit of a relief, it still doesn't solve the problem as I had booted with the VGA-1 flag so that stays and we're back to the same problem... goodnight!

dq

----------

## gorkypl

OK, here we go:

1) Let's start with one monitor connected - while very unlikely, we have to be sure there is no strange problem with this.

2) Just to be sure - check if you have VIDEO_CARDS="radeon r600" (yes, r600 even in case of Turks) in /etc/make.conf and rebuild relevant packages if neccessary

3) Remove all graphic-related entries from kernel line in grub.conf (radeon.modeset= and video=)

4) In kernel configuration -> Graphics support enable ONLY (i mean ONLY, it's probably the most crucial part, and yes, build them into kernel, despite of your problems with it):

DRM <*>

DRM->ATi Radeon <*>

DRM->Enable modesetiing on radeon by default <*>

Support for FB devices should be auto-checked, but ensure you have NOTHING checked in its tree.

4) In kernel configuration -> Device Drivers -> Generic driver options set ONLY:

FW_LOADER=y, FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

5) Check if you have proper firmware loaded, that is:

radeon/TURKS_mc.bin, radeon/TURKS_me.bin, radeon/TURKS_pfp.bin

6) Rebuild, reboot, report results  :Smile: 

----------

## don quixada

Ok, I did all of this and it hung on "Booting the kernel" for 30s and then the screen went blank and never switched to gdm; in fact, a whole bunch of garbage appeared on the bottom half of the screen. It did however boot fine because I could ssh into it in order to reboot. 

I tried to boot with all of kernel flags (VGA-1 etc.) to see if that made a difference but it didn't; same result.

Next I tried building all the firmware (at least the ones listed in the xorg-config guide for my series of card) into the kernel this time but there was no change.

Also, out of curiosity, I tried to boot into the kernel with the modular radeon driver with no flags and it booted into gdm as before (but still no VTs). So maybe those flags aren't really the issue. 

dq

----------

## gorkypl

So, to sum up: it boots correctly when radeon driver is built as module, and incorrectly when it is compiled into the kernel? 

And all options are set exactly as in my post? Maybe you could post your .config to pastebin or wherever?

I'm asking because I have no problems with such configuration, probably the only difference is that I'm running unstable branch.

Still it may be kernel and DRM problem. Can you try with newest kernel and libdrm-2.4.30?

----------

## don quixada

Ok, I upgraded the kernel to 3.2.1 as well as libdrm-2.4.30. This time it boots into gdm in a timely manner with the driver built into the kernel-- yay! But this is a small victory because the screen is still blank during the boot-up process and VTs etc. (i.e. original problem not solved.)

Here is my .config. I added some more firmware like I mentioned previously but otherwise it should be the same. 

I found this recent post where the user was having a similar problem so maybe there's a clue in there...

dq

----------

## Hu

 *http://pastebin.com/7KBQysyV wrote:*   

> 1970. # CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE is not set

  *Gusar wrote:*   

> I'm just guessing, but it seems like you don't have framebuffer console support in your kernel.

  *Hu wrote:*   

> Gusar was stating that you need to enable the framebuffer console

  *xming wrote:*   

> You need these in your .config
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## don quixada

Well! Whaddaya know? It works!! I had that in there before but it was with an older kernel so maybe there was a bug or something. Anyway, it works now-- it's not pretty but at least it works! I will start tweaking the resolution on my display...

Thanks all for your help-- I couldn't have done it w/o you!

dq

----------

